

From 0 to 1 Million in 6 Hours - devin
http://bendyworks.com/news/from-0-to-1-million-in-6-hours

======
winescout
VoiceRally has been my goto app to see what is happening between brain cycles
on work. Thanks for adding the pause button. I can't read that fast!

That pause button is a great example of iterative development. You guys got
the first cut out there, saw that the next step was the pause button, and
added it. Nice work. Bendyworks FTW.

------
jasonmccay
Great job...really interesting and timely project and an example of, to borrow
a phrase, "just-in-time" apps that help document an event in a meaningful way.

Love the MongoHQ shout-out as well. Glad that we could be a part of the
solution!

------
raster
Great work guys!

------
TimothyBurgess
That is a _very_ cool and well-done app for 6 hours.

I'm not a big twitterer (sp? lol) but this makes me wonder if there are
similar apps that do pretty much the same thing but allow you to specify your
focus (e.g., #wiunion)... I mean I'm sure there are but how well-done are
they? And what's the proper terminology?

~~~
nhangen
<http://www.twitterfall.com/>

~~~
devin
I really dig a lot of the ideas in this app but find the UI to be a bit
confusing.

I'll take a step back and say that many of the ideas in twitterfall are ideas
we've considered adding to VoiceRally.

Twitterfall is a great app and I'm elated to see what other people are doing
in this area, but I wish the commenter would have added more to the discussion
than a link. (Please add some context if you get the opportunity!)

The main reason we're putting a post out there about this app is three-fold:
We're looking to give back to the community by sharing our experience with
these technologies, draw out feedback from potential users, and if necessary,
pivot to meet those needs.

On that note I'd like to suggest that anyone who has read through the article
and has seen the resulting app to give us some feedback on what they would
improve about the existing functionality, and what they envision being a
logical and realistic end for an application like this one.

Thanks in advance, Devin

~~~
nhangen
I don't really use it, but the parent mentioned "other apps" so I linked to
one that was similar. I think Twitterfall is a few years old though, and
probably hasn't been touched in quite a while.

~~~
jalada
Hi, I made Twitterfall :)

I keep an eye on it and add features now and then, but I admit I don't make
massive changes or add huge new features. I'd love to migrate to Site Streams
one day at least.

If anyone has some useful feedback about Twitterfall though, I'm always
interested.

